# emerson garbage disposal



## huddartc

My garbage disposal (Emerson) is making a soft humming noise when flipped on.  There's power, but no action.  Any thoughts?  Reset doesn't do anything.
Thanks.


----------



## Square Eye

This topic has been covered in the plumbing forum; 

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=800

Check for spoons and other silverware. When it gets caught in the blades, it sometimes bends into a shape that you may not notice it right away.


----------



## glennjanie

Also, you may look at the center of the bottom of the disposer and find an allen head. An allen wrench should have come with it; with the power off, stick the allen wrench in the head and turn in both directions. Some disposers just "lock up" after a period of non-use.

No allen fittings? Stick a broom handle in the top and use it as a lever to force the disposer to turn, with the power off. In either case, when the blades and the turntable are freed up, turn on the water and the power. It should spin as good as ever.

Glenn


----------



## GilbertHomeowner

It may be that the quiet humming of a new Emmerson disposal isn't because it is stalled but rather the result of the extra insulation that you paid all that premium dollar for. My brand new disposal didn't make any grinding sound at all when it was turned on and nothing was in the teeth. Throw something in there and see if it grinds.  Then you will know if it is working. 

More recently I've had trouble with mine because it doesn't seem to be grinding as finely as it used to do.   I've had repeated pipe jams of fairly big chunks of food refuse.  Currently I'm working on the theory that the blades do get dull after a while and sort of mush things rather than grind them.   I've been told throwing ice cubes in there frequently will sharpen things up. 

I'd be interested if anyone has similar problems.


----------



## henrya57

I've power to my unit but nothing happens. I have no allen wrench that fits nor know what sixe to get. I'm not sure how to use the broom handle nor where to place it. Can I get more detailed instructions?


----------



## glennjanie

Hello HenryA:
You might try pulling the rubber splash ring out of the mouth of the disposal, use a flashlight to look inside, find 2 blades on a turntable, power off, push against one of the blades with the broom stick or plunger handle until you get it to turn freely (you may have to push both ways to work out the obstruction), back out, turn the unit on. It should run like a top.
Glenn


----------



## MNhockey

I am having the same issue with my Emerson disposal.  The alan wrench moves freely under the unit and the reset button pops after a few seconds now because the grinding blades aren't moving.  I get a nice burning smell too which is nice!  I have stuck a utensil down the drain and moved the blades in what appears to be relative ease.  Any thoughts?  I would take it off, but it has food in it and would like to avoid that and the mess if possible.

PS- Anyone thinking of buy this disposal - I would explore other options!  I don't use mine much and when I do it is very lightly(food waste, no bones and such)... nothing but problems!


----------



## ohmy

Sounds like its bound. The problem most be in the shaft if the blades move freely. Does the shaft turn?


----------



## Superpack

I would say that try to changing the switch and identify what happens. The most of this type motors have a start and run with capacitor and if it has problem or failed. Here is video about How to Repair a Garbage Disposal: Easy DIY Home Projects | eHow.com

Best Regards,


----------



## cedric

My garbage disposal (Emerson E-30) is making a soft humming noise when flipped on.
I tried the reset button and I used the allen wrench. It turns freely, but still won't work , Just a humming noise.


----------



## techtrain

cedric said:


> My garbage disposal (Emerson E-30) is making a soft humming noise when flipped on.
> I tried the reset button and I used the allen wrench. It turns freely, but still won't work , Just a humming noise.



I'm having the same issue. Nothing jamming it, not a reset button issue. I can power it on and use a stick to start the rotation and it runs. turn it off, it just hums, unless I help prod it along. Sounds like possibly a brush issue, yet haven't seen any advice on that, only unjamming or hitting the reset button...


----------



## LAR1978

My disposal locks up when ever it feels like it nothing stuck in it and it starts again when I use the Allen wrench, however now it sound like things are loose and it's starting to smell hot when I run it. Help!!


----------



## Wuzzat?

LAR1978 said:


> My disposal locks up when ever it feels like it nothing stuck in it and it starts again when I use the Allen wrench, however now it sound like things are loose and it's starting to smell hot when I run it. Help!!


Bearings are worn?  See if the cutting plate spins freely when you give it a push.
If you have a clamp-on ammeter, the no load current should then be higher than normal.  The trick is, what is the normal no load current for this appliance?  The maker can maybe help you with that.
This idea is more plausible if these motors have a low starting torque, like a fan motor.


----------



## LAR1978

Thanks. I travel a lot for work and am not home but maybe 10 days out of the month and the darn thing was brand new only about 5 years old. Should this really have that short of a lifespan? Brand - Badger model 1-83a


----------



## GloriaSmith279

Don't try to repair it yourself, you might make things worse. Contact their support guys.


----------



## glennjl

I have an Emerson garbage disposal and it turns on but it is leaking water out of the bottom of the disposal


----------



## Wuzzat?

Sounds like the disposal motor (and the disposal) are ruined.


----------



## nealtw

Yep turn off the breaker to that puppy.


----------



## Wuzzat?

Good point.

The disposal water may be energized but if the disposal is grounded then all the current in the water flows inside the disposal from the motor to the grounded shell and you are safe.

If it's not grounded and you touch the water leaking out the bottom or the housing and you are grounded then you may get to see God before I do.  :hide:


----------



## nealtw

Trust nothing....................


----------



## Wuzzat?

Yeah, I'm risk-averse except when it comes to resi electricity and downhill skiing but I wouldn't touch that disposal without throwing the breaker *and* the switch *and* checking with a meter that the housing/shell does not show voltage above ground.


----------

